# .300 vs. .308



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Which is more accurate long range? Could anyone point out some of the differences?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I know a few people that shoot long range, 1000 yards, with a .300 win mag. They also use a .308 for long range as well. I got both. I dont shoot the .308 too much do to its age. My .300 win mag is my main gun and I love it. I can group well with it (just got it) and speed/energy/weight ratio is better on a .300. Though the thing is most sniper rifles out there are .308. A .308 as very similar balistics as a 30-06. I am looking myself at a .325 WSM for long range shooting. They are suppost to be very close to a .338.

One thing to consider for your self if recoil. The .300 kiks a lot more then the .308. But I would go with the .300 myself and get a limbsaver recoil pad. Thats what I did.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

I can only relate my experience with the 308 at. Even with high BC bullets, the 308 gives up enough velocity to become subsonic just beyond 1.000 yards. I believe the added case volume will allow the 300WM to reach longer yardages and remain transonic.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

For long range accuracy, and taking into account environmental variables, such as crosswind, time of flight becomes an over-riding critical factor. The 300 WM simply takes a lot less time to reach distant targets, and will shoot the pants off a .308 Winchester at long ranges...First hand experiences with a 30-06 and a 25-06 (similar velocity comparison to the calibers in discussion) on the same day with a heavy crosswind, the 25-06 at 3200 fps was easily the hands down winner over the 30-06 at 2700 fps at a 500 yard target. My .300WM shoots about .400" at 100 yards, which would make it a viable 1000 yard theoretical 4" 1000 yard rifle, excluding, of course the impact of those environmental unknowns. I have seen winds blowing in opposite directions from the point from which I was shooting to the target 600 yards away, so the less time the bullet is in the air, the less impact the wind has on it's point of impact.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I strongly disagree with your reasoning, I believe you need rethink what you are saying.


> "the less time the bullet is in the air, the less impact the wind has on it's point of impact."


 This would be true but only if the bullets weighed the same and were the exact same shape. But 25-06 and 30-06 are very different, so I believe 30-06 would be affected less by wind than a 25-06.
Considering I am only 15 you may be right but my mind tells me differently.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Also why would most sniper rifles be chambered in .308 then?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MarineCorps

Hawkeye is correct. If bullets of identical ballistic coefficients leave a barrel at different velocities the slower (in the air longer) will be deflected more by the wind. The 25-06 could have a slightly poorer ballistic coefficient and still be deflected less because of it's higher velocity. Velocity and ballistic coefficient both play a part in resisting wind deflection. With close velocities the higher ballistic coefficient deflects less, and higher velocities also deflect less. The best would be high velocity bullets with high ballistic coefficient.

To further muddy the water many people will tell you that heavy bullets resist wind drift better. That is incorrect, but a heavy for caliber bullet will usually have a higher ballistic coefficient, hence resist wind drift better. Actually weight has nothing to do with it. A heavy bullet has more area for the wind to work on. So the truth is the whole thing is in ballistic coefficient. It matters not if the bullet is a 243, 277, 308, or 375, if the ballistic coefficient and velocity are the same, the wind resistance is the same.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

MarineCorps said:


> Also why would most sniper rifles be chambered in .308 then?


cheap
probably was the best back in the day it was picked


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Because the .308 and .223 in their NATO designations were adopted by the US and NATO for their servie cartridges.

The reason it is cheap is that there is alot of surplus ammunition available.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh I see thankyou for clearing that up for me.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You aren't supposed to tell a person they are wrong when they try to answer one of your questions.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Boy dlip you are just on me and off topic today aren't you?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I don't mean for what I'm saying to be taken as aggression towards you. I'm known to be a sarcastic guy(and I ought to know by now that sarcasm is hard to read over the computer)


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

ok


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

It's ok, MarineCorps...I admire your spunk, but I have been reloading, chronographing, and developing rifle and pistol loads, and studying the effects of enertia. velocity, and mass for more than 3 times your entire life span, so I have learned a few things that might be worthwhile listening to...but keep up your pursuits. Remember, every shot is a lesson in physics. I have had days where I only shoot three times, and spend the next couple of days trying to figure out what happened, and how many different ways I could draw the same conclusions...

x=2.22(y/1000)^2 is a tiny slice of E=MC^2

x=energy in ft. lbs.
y=velocity in fps
2.22 and 1000 are relational constants of mass to velocity

The equasion represents a parabola that exponentally increases in energy as mass increases in velocity, which helps understand why ultra-high velocity bullets perform the way they do. But large heavy bullets are also extremely effective on big game because of:

E=(V*M/7000)*D
where
E=Enertia
V=Velocity
M=Mass
D=Diameter (of the projectile)

and you arrive at a whole different perspective of energy transfer.

Interesting stuff...

Once you have that figured out, you can understand a great deal about a lot of things in the universe.

________________________

Albert Einstein knew of God's presence from the evidence in the universe.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

The 308 is much more accurate at long ranges then the 300. But for hunting the 300 has more knock down power for game. I know a guy that shoots a customized 308 for his 1000 yrd sniper competitions. And he does well. GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------

